# Need some help with tapatalk



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Guys I need some help with tapatalk on my phone I can not get it to work on my samsung s2 it was working fine till the forum done a upgrade can somebody help me as I miss going on the forum when I am at work.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Delete from your favourite list, then go to the search , type tt forum , and start from there,

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

kazinak said:


> Delete from your favourite list, then go to the search , type tt forum , and start from there,
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


Thanks got it working.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Great to hear it was sorted. Thanks guys


----------

